
Ask HN: How to get an engineering position with CV showing product experience? - dmwalking
So COVID-19 sucks, and it&#x27;s time to start looking for a new position. I started at a startup 9 years ago as an engineer and I was either the best engineer or one of the best for the first 5-6 years, back when I was doing engineering work full-time. Designed and implemented large systems from scratch, that are doing well in production nowadays: great uptime, still meeting functional requirements, and flexible enough to support new features easily.<p>I don&#x27;t regret this personally, but it might have been wrong for my engineering career: I then had several roles that aren&#x27;t hands-on engineering. I was a technical product manager for a cool product that I helped create and launch. I had a team of 4-5 engineers, but I personally wrote a major component myself because it was really sensitive and had to be implemented using tech that the team wasn&#x27;t familiar with. They were over time introduced to it, and today they maintain it successfully, even if I sometimes help with code reviews - but for the initial launch it was much faster for me to write the first version. After that I moved into a people management role managing several product managers and some architects, which taught me a lot and I did it really well.<p>So now my CV shows for the past 3+ years that I have management and product experience, and I get rejection notices from Greenhouse almost immediately for positions that I apply for. I don&#x27;t want to lie and remove these product roles. I also think my varied experience makes me a better engineer: one who understands the customers, the business, the sales process, and the complexities of team work, better.<p>Other than reaching out to anyone I know on LinkedIn and hope to skip the initial HR barrier, what can I do to get my next job?<p>I&#x27;m in the US, in a top-five city.
======
dinghatnewact
You have a strong background, clearly can bring a lot of value into a
technical team in a PM role or an engineering role,

I would consider getting a professional to look over your resume with you if
you feel you aren't getting passed recruiter stage, I like to think 10/100
applications evoke a serious call back, so make sure to apply to jobs every
day 10-25,

Contribute to an open source project/build an app and throw it in your github
to show you can still code, best of luck!

